# 457 visa - Private health Insurance cover - out of pocket expenses



## QSfamily (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi,

Is anyone able to help me in regard to outpatient costs? Will one always have to be out of pocket when visting the GP be it under Medicare or through private health insurance?

My private healthcare HBA says under the corporate overseas cover I'm coverd 150%. But depending on what consultant I get on the phone. I'm told that I'm always going to be out of pocket when I visit GP. What's the point in that if I'm paying the HBA $400per month? 

I've recently found out I'm pregnant. Its early days but I'm trying to work out which is the most cost effective way to have my baby. Do I go the private route since I'm allegedly covered for all in hospital treatment but I have potential out of pocket expenses with obstetrician.

Then would I be out of pocket anyway seeing the GP under medicare. 

At the end of the day, regardless of being a temporary resident on reciprocal medicare or permanent resident, are you always out of pocket on medicare system and private health insurance because of the way the system is over here???


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

In my experience, you usually pay out of pocket and then claim it back either with Medicare of your private insurance. The exception is if the doctor's office agrees to claim on your behalf, which mine fortunately does. I pay $20 flat fee and they claim the rest. 

With my private insurance for dental and extras, they run the card to find out the amount covered and we have to pay for the rest at the time.


----------



## QSfamily (Nov 19, 2007)

just had a conversation with a consultant from HBA. She reckons cos I'm on 457 visa I'm better off financially having my baby through the private healthcare. She said under the medicare system, the obstetrician could charge me higher fees because I'm a temporary resident on reciprical agreement.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

You may want to check too... when we were on our 457 we were ineligible for medicare and were required to have private health insurance.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

ah, but you are from a country with a reciprocal agreement. nevermind!!!


----------



## QSfamily (Nov 19, 2007)

The GP I've been seeing has charged me up front and put in electronic claim for medicare benefit on my behalf. Not received the cheques as yet... but presuming medicare wouldnt so efficient as to refund me within 2 weeks....?? 

Turns out if I choose to go to a hospital for antenatal care as a public patient, its free. However if I choose to see an obstetrician, I will be hit with a bill which I can get rebate back from through medicare. Though what I couldnt get my head around was that various consultants from my private health insurance are giving me conflicting info. One said that I should go private with the no gap claim obstetrician and then the next one said that I wasnt entitled to the no gap claim obstetrician because I had the reciprocal agreement.

As a cynical person, I reckon my private health insurance is just trying to get me to pay them as much as possible and give me back as little as possible. On top of the fact that I think they're useless because in a one hour 45minute call. I ws on hold for 10minutes at a time whilst they checked info. (personally assumed they were having a coffee biccie and natter to the person next to them) then concluding that policies have changed and they were unable to resolve my query today.

SO anyone out there looking for private healthcare - DONT USE HBA!!! There operators cant even agree with what I'm entitled to and their website tells you nothing.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

What about just seeing a midwife for check ups at a hospital (public).
There is no charge if using public system.
Not all Gps deal with obstetrics and do share/care with hospitals. ( sadly mine doesnt )

Im a citizen of Oz( expat in UAE)- so may be a little different for you...but
I had #1 via private care ( private hospital + ob/gyn) and was about $1,000 out of pocket.
#2 was born in a public hospital (free) but I saw my obgyn for check ups ( a few hundred $)
#3 was born in a public hospital and saw a midwife at the hospital for check ups etc- free. ( I went to ob/gyn for a 6 week check up- small charge- I would have seen my excellent GP, but he was full)


----------



## daydieluquna (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm going to melbourne with visa occupational training 442 soon. I'm just wonder what's the cost of antenatal check-up and delivery over there? My health insurance medibank has 12 months waiting period. Any advice?


----------



## Simon Mansfield (Jan 14, 2011)

Medicare card holder GP visits are free if the GP 'Bulk Bills" simple as that. So use such a GP.

If you don't have a medicare card then you should use the A&E dept if your Country of Origin has a 'reciprocal agreement'

Otherwise is's cash up front.


----------



## mollybrown (Feb 11, 2011)

Tiffani said:


> In my experience, you usually pay out of pocket and then claim it back either with Medicare of your private insurance. The exception is if the doctor's office agrees to claim on your behalf, which mine fortunately does. I pay $20 flat fee and they claim the rest.
> 
> With my private insurance for dental and extras, they run the card to find out the amount covered and we have to pay for the rest at the time.


Hi Tiffani, I was wondering if you could share which plan is the best plan for someone on a 457 visa who is planning to get pregnant? We are moving to Oz from the US soon and hoping Oz wil be the magic potion to help us get pregnant. But I'm overwhelmed by all the choices: Australian Unity, IMAN (320, 290, 120, 190), etc...thanks!


----------

